# Acoustical Insulation for basement ceiling



## newcondo (Jun 18, 2007)

I am looking for the CHEAPEST way to stop noise travel throught the ceiling in my basement. I'm not looking for details here. I found R-13 Vapor faced insualtion for $0.24 a square foot. I was going to hang one batt against the ceiling. I was then going to double it up to create (in theory) and R-26 thickness. Now I need to know, since both batts are faced. Will there be a problem having one faced batt smushed inbetween? Make sense? OR am I creating a big mess and should I just spend the extra $250 and go with R-30 from the start. Remeber that I'm doing the work myself - so I don't care how long it takes - AND I am only insulating for sound. Any replies thoughts, would be great.

Tim


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You can buy R-13 batts Unfaced. Why don't you just use that? 

(If your exterior basement walls are insulated, then you don't need a vapor barrier on that area's insulation anyways, since it is "inside" your home's thermal envelope.)


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

cheapest way?.....hmmm... tell everybody no walking or talking upstairs while you are in the basement....or wear ear plugs...?:jester: 

you want your effort to give you your desired results. what noise are you trying not to hear?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Use resilient channel.
http://scafco.com/stud/channel.html


----------



## newcondo (Jun 18, 2007)

*Ceiling Insulation*

Well - I like the idea of no talking/walking while I'm in the basement! But I've tried it - she ain't buying it. I am not insulating the walls, just the ceiling. I now know not to use faced insulation, good I'm one step closer. So I"m thinking of using R-19 or R-30. The sounds that I'm trying to drown out are walking on wood floors. TV noise and general noise. Dishes clanking etc. The resiliant channels are an option but not what I wanted to mess with. If I fing it's not too hard then I will try them. Thanks
Tim


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You could also contact a building supply company and ask them about *"Sound attenuation blankets"* - essentially, it is insulation that is designed to be denser - for fire-rating and for higher sound blocking capabilities.

Here's some links:

http://www.certainteed.com/NR/rdonlyres/D7352F56-DDC9-4C8F-89F6-4DFE739329F0/0/TF886.pdf 

http://www.owenscorning.com/worldwide/admin/tempupload/asiapacific/24726ABP1P.PDF

http://www.idimn.com/pdfs/Insulation_Materials/Thermafiber_SAFB.pdf


----------



## newcondo (Jun 18, 2007)

*Accoustical Insulation for basement ceileing*

Thank you - this is actually EXACTLY what I was looking for. I probably crossed paths with this product early in my search (when I had even less idea what I was doing than I do now) and looked past it. Thank you very much. My mind is settled! Now can you help with this darn lighting problem I have- just kidding. I'll post later. Thank to every one. This forum is sweet.

Tim


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

http://www.greengluecompany.com/

Might be a little more expensive than what you are looking for but it works great. We soundproof home theaters with it.


----------

